# New job? Maybe.



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

About a month ago, I applied for a job with the dept of corrections to teach pipe fitting and plumbing to inmates.

Seemed like it might be interesting, so I figured what would it hurt to apply.

Well, I got a call for an interview, so I may have to make a decision to pursue this in the next couple of weeks.

Does anyone have any experience in this kind of job?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Airgap said:


> About a month ago, I applied for a job with the dept of corrections to teach pipe fitting and plumbing to inmates.
> 
> Seemed like it might be interesting, so I figured what would it hurt to apply.
> 
> ...


As a teacher or a inmate?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Airgap said:


> About a month ago, I applied for a job with the dept of corrections to teach pipe fitting and plumbing to inmates. <snip>
> 
> *AirGap do a tag search {felons} ... Previous discussions*
> 
> *and now your thinking of teaching ????*


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

A little off topic but I recently took a series of classes totaling 23-credit in Water System Technology. There was one student who transferred in from a college in the Central Valley who seemed a little off. Over the year or so we got close, mainly because we were over 40 and always early versus the under 40 crowd who were always late. 

At some point he shared with us that he was a recent parolee. He'd spent 20+ years for murder and while he was in, he worked at the onsite water treatment plant and the waste water plant. Leading up to his parole they started getting him ready for the life outside. 

At the college he started at to the north, the prison bus drove him to school and a guard stood over him in class. By the time he got to our college he was on parole and not restricted. Still he needed the classes so he could earn his certificate and find a job. Bottom line, when and if these guys ever get out, I would rather they have a productive trade then return to their old ways.

Mark


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Reasonable benefits & retirement. Usually there till you want to leave once past any probationary stages.

Many restrictions.

Nasty place to be. Subjecting yourself to stress and who knows about the possible physical violence. ( Is it MAX location or medium , etc. )

Make sure the State you are in is not looking to close down any facilities (like here is Illinois)


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

AirGap, pm me. I used to be a corrections officer, I know a lot about this stuff.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> AirGap, pm me. I used to be a corrections officer, I know a lot about this stuff.


Ok Ok,,,, I know,,, but I can't resist. Can't say in Public, must PM.

Used to be in corrections field, but now a Plumber,,,,, that says a lot about that field and wanting to get out of the joint..... Just funnin,,,,:whistling2:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have no first hand knowledge but a friend of mine had till recently been in charge of the kitchen at the local correction facility and he was always freaked out till he quit that job... he said that even if they seem like they are nice then they start wanting favors, call my girl for me, pass this note, or where just plain crazy and he was scared of them. lots of threats, I guess I am saying a lot of drama goes with the job and he is finally back to being normal again since he quit and he says it was the worst job he ever had.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

More things to think about, thanks.

It is not maximum security so that's a plus. 

I enjoy a challenge, and this most certainly would be one. 

Benefits and salary would be good for this area, and there has been no talk of facilities shutting down. 

I'll keep this updated.....


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah my brother was in corrections and prison escort and a cousin in paroles, They changed their phone no's and went unlisted. Notified friends and family if people asked if we knew them and wanted a contact no or address not to give it out!


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Airgap said:


> About a month ago, I applied for a job with the dept of corrections to teach pipe fitting and plumbing to inmates.
> 
> Seemed like it might be interesting, so I figured what would it hurt to apply.
> 
> ...


Is it a female prison? It might be fun.


----------



## future Plumber (Nov 2, 2012)

James420 said:


> Is it a female prison? It might be fun.


Haha.some one had to say a funny.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GAN said:


> Reasonable benefits & retirement. Usually there till you want to leave once past any probationary stages.
> 
> Many restrictions.
> 
> ...


I've got a cousin that is a CO...
He's a big boy and pretty tough...
From what he says he is a bit of a prick and lets them know he's not their friend... 
I guess that keeps the mooching away, and the send this letter for me stuff from happening...
He says its a fine line you have to run where you are enough of a prick that they don't try to bring you into their crap, and enough of a "I'm just doing my job" that if it were to hit the fan you might not be fighting for your life...


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> A little off topic but I recently took a series of classes totaling 23-credit in Water System Technology. There was one student who transferred in from a college in the Central Valley who seemed a little off. Over the year or so we got close, mainly because we were over 40 and always early versus the under 40 crowd who were always late.
> 
> At some point he shared with us that he was a recent parolee. He'd spent 20+ years for murder and while he was in, he worked at the onsite water treatment plant and the waste water plant. Leading up to his parole they started getting him ready for the life outside.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the "Old Adage" Give a man a fish and you'll feed him for a day, Teach a man to fish and you'll feed him for a lifetime." As long as the class is set up in such a way that only inmates with good records can enroll and they understand that being there is a luxury and not an entitlement I would say go for it. I have worked with ex-cons in the past in a different capacity and many of them were stand up guys who just made some mistakes in their life. That said, you would be in an environment with many who are not so shop time could be especially dangerous. You have to keep track of everything from allen keys to pieces of lead and solder. You will also be working for the bureaucracy so stay on your toes!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I've got a cousin that is a CO...
> He's a big boy and pretty tough...
> From what he says he is a bit of a prick and lets them know he's not their friend...
> I guess that keeps the mooching away, and the send this letter for me stuff from happening...
> He says its a fine line you have to run where you are enough of a prick that they don't try to bring you into their crap, and enough of a "I'm just doing my job" that if it were to hit the fan you might not be fighting for your life...


Sounds like me here.....:whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

A lot of things to do for money, but being part of the daily grind of corrections is not a pleasantry, by no means. 

Might be some good people in bad situations in the system, but there's a lot of bad, bad people which belong there. 

Some things are not worth the experience or the exposure.

It rolls off people that are constantly around situations that are not pleasant. 

That's why nurses have such a high divorce rate.


http://www.wdsu.com/news/local-news...ows/-/9853400/19567266/-/13114oe/-/index.html


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Interview yesterday went great. I was pleased with the schools shop and didn't get any bad vibes from anything the entire time I was there. 

I should hear in a few weeks whether or not I will get an offer. They only interviewed 4, so that's promising. 

If the money is right, I'm there...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got an email saying they are starting a background check, and I am a finalist for the position...

Slow go, but still looks promising, for the right salary...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I accepted the offer on Monday. I should start the second week of August. 

Really looking forward to starting a new chapter in my career.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I accepted the offer on Monday. I should start the second week of August.
> 
> Really looking forward to starting a new chapter in my career.:thumbsup:


Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Way to go! Blessings upon u, my brother!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

6 months in and it's going really well. 

Just thought I would drop in to say hi, and I'm still alive. I just don't have much Internet time anymore. 

Hope everyone is doing well.....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Glad it's going well for you. How do you like it?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a lot different than I was expecting. I actually have 6 tutors(inmates) that do the bulk of the teaching. 

With tool control and paperwork there really wouldn't be time forme too teach each student. Especially with an open enrollment.

The students are extremely well behaved, the votech is the closest thing they have to a normal day, so they take it very seriously. 

It's taken some getting used to in regards to some of the education levels that I come across. They are required to test at a 9th grade math level or have a ged, but that can be misleading. Then you have borderline geniuses that come in to learn how to be a plumbers helper just to get out of the pod for a few months.....

All in all I like it, but I'm still learning...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It is a process :laughing: I'd be happy if 1/2 the kids could do 5th grade math :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd like to move into the administrative side of it in a few years. If I can get the classes I need behind me. I would have to have 3 years of teaching experience first.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Brother Airgap! Thanks for checking back, glad it's going well. I hope you and yours are being blessed. It's funny, when I was a corrections officer, I felt closer to the inmates than to the wardens!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Hey Brother Airgap! Thanks for checking back, glad it's going well. I hope you and yours are being blessed. It's funny, when I was a corrections officer, I felt closer to the inmates than to the wardens!


Same to ya Jeff! 

Most of the inmates aren't that bad. new stories every day.Ya just gotta remember that they are what they are....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Right on AirGap, glad it's working out alright for you and the family...:thumbsup:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Good to hear things are working out. Same place everyday, benefits, retirement, its all good.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Same to ya Jeff!
> 
> Most of the inmates aren't that bad. new stories every day.Ya just gotta remember that *they are what they are*....


:laughing: You're beginning to sound like a convict.

"It is what it is" and "I spent 2 days in prison: the first day and the last day."

Classics....:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I learned how to talk the street slang. The gang bangers would be amazed that I knew exactly what they were talking about, and I used to talk pretty good smack to them. My street name was Youngblood, to the folks, and Bexsilla, to the people. Good times. "The folks" and "the people" each had a different lingo. That's why there are a lot of drive byes, and approach shootings. One group of gang bangers approaches another group, whether it's other gang bangers or "neutrons" and "throws out a flag" which means to yell out a gang recognition slogan. If the other group doesn't answer the way they want, then usually indiscriminate shooting takes place. The "folks" all had star of David's in their insignia, and "people" all had 5 point stars. In Chicago there weren't crips and bloods, every gang was either folks or people.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you learn the crip walk?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Some pics from my classroom/shop....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Few more...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Very impressive AG! Great setup.

I was asked by a local votech to teach their Plumbing Business Principles class starting January. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------

